
How Trump's immigration order impacts one Facebook engineer - memossy
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article129235889.html
======
sebleon
I love how this article focuses on the challenges faced by an individual. It's
really great to see this perspective. Sometimes it's hard to grasp how policy
change will affect everyday life when we're presented by simply stats and
facts.

------
a3n
> And as an Iraqi on a work visa, Al-Tameemi can no longer pop over to Canada
> – he wouldn’t be allowed to return.

Not at all to minimize the disruption, or personal circumstances, but yes he
can pop over to Canada, as long as he's willing to not come back to America.
He has skills in demand. It's definitely an option (not knowing the Canadian
legal situation for him).

